# My first CNC router



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi there, I’m looking into purchasing my first cnc router. At the moment I am looking at the onefinity cnc and the Lead 1515. There isn’t one specific thing I will be doing on the machine, it will be used all around. What are y’all thoughts on these two machines, or do you have other recommendations?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Nothing specific, but what in general will you be making? Signs, plaques, 2.5D or 3D work...?

David


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Er10111 said:


> Hi there, I’m looking into purchasing my first cnc router. At the moment I am looking at the onefinity cnc and the Lead 1515. There isn’t one specific thing I will be doing on the machine, it will be used all around. What are y’all thoughts on these two machines, or do you have other recommendations?


Aren't those back ordered for months? I dont like them myself, awfully expensive for what you get. 


It all depends on your budget and what you want to make. Do you have 1500 or 15 thousand are you doing only smaller 3D bas relief carving or wanting to cut plywood sheets for cabinets?


----------



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

My budget will be around $2400. I will be doing cabinets, some 2d sings and also 3d carving. Yes the onefinity is backed up for months. I'm just not quite sure what’s out there other than the big names which I’ve noticed you can get more bag for your buck elsewhere.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Er10111 said:


> My budget will be around $2400. I will be doing cabinets, some 2d sings and also 3d carving. Yes the onefinity is backed up for months. I'm just not quite sure what’s out there other than the big names which I’ve noticed you can get more bag for your buck elsewhere.


As far as I know the One can't cut 48" wide so that takes it out of the running for you right there.

I am not sure what machine with a controller you can get that starts with a 48" wide cut capacity.

EVEN an Avid Pro version kit with no controller and router at 48" wide by 24" deep(expandable limitless for length) cost 3600.00:



PRO4824 4' x 2' CNC Router Kit | Avid CNC



If you go Avid Non Pro version you are at 2450.00 for a 4' x 2' and that is 100% what I would suggest. Then you can always make it longer and while you build it and save for any controller you think you want or buy parts and build your own controller.



CRP4824 4' x 2' CNC Router Kit | Avid CNC



You might want to build a JOE EVO2, learn a lot and over time while you build it up better: Even if you never build an EVO(The only version on Joes I would build, it's a rack and pinon and mine worked great for years until I sold it) it is well worth the fee to join. Paying for the joecncforum gets you tons of info and friends on the private joecnc forum: Forum Membership






The Evolution of The Machines


Joe's Cnc celebrating ten years of cnc innovation. the home of joes 2006, hybrid 4x4, the evolution and the titan desktop



www.joescnc.com





Or double your budget and and wait it out while you save, learning while you save is far more fun.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

Yes there’s nothing like hands on experience. I come from a machining background, so I’m hoping that helps. I’m not planning on needing a big footprint at first, but if there is an option I would take it. I know one is about 32”. Just trying to weigh out my options. Thanks for the info


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Any small machine priced under $4000-$5000 is making a lot of compromises to keep costs down. You don't get both cheap and good with CNC machines.
So the answer to this question when it comes up is always that it depends on the end users expectations. And just as it's hard to know what someone else's expectations are, it can be equally hard for someone with no CNC experience to know what their own expectation might be.
Be aware that as the machine get bigger, it will be more flexible and less rigid, both of which are very important. This is especially true on these cheaper machines. So while a larger footprint may seem more appealing, it may result in a less capable machine.


----------



## rjunique (Jul 21, 2012)

You might try the Carbide 3d Shapeoko XXL, for $1970.00 you get a cutting area of 32" x 33". It requires a compact router, but comes with free software Carbide Create and Carbide Motion and you may still get Carbide Create Pro free for a year, Also they have the best customer service I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

I can get the onefinity for about $2400, but of course then I need software, tooling which I am not including to the initial price. The only reason I was avoiding the shapeoko was because its belt driven. Thanks for all the info guys, still can’t decide.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Er10111 said:


> I can get the onefinity for about $2400, but of course then I need software, tooling which I am not including to the initial price. The only reason I was avoiding the shapeoko was because its belt driven. Thanks for all the info guys, still can’t decide.


There is zero wrong with belt drive if the design works and has a proven track record. I put 2 kids(of the 6) through college with an 18" belt drive that uses a little dewalt router(I could place a Hitachi 1.5 hp on it).

My belt drive is 8 or 9 years old, runs perfectly, I bet I get near 2 grand for it when I sell it with controller, computer and toys. The original belts on it still work perfectly as well. At the time I bought it I had to work inside my home and needed something small, it enabled me to stay with CNC after a move and let me keep running my business for years until I got back into a full blown shop and back to larger machines. My little belt drive was and still is a workhorse and it cuts no different than my current large all metal R&P or any of my previous lead screw or R&P home made or store bought machines. Other than speed there is no difference in end result of my projects. The limitations on my belt drive are not the belts, but is the router size and width. If the machine was scaled up I just can't see how it would be the belt drive holding it back. It is far more rigid than many would think.

After using so many many different types machines I have found they all work.

On your budget if and a person that had the fire to get into CNC as fast as possible this machine right here works. I know they work and they last so I have no issue suggesting someone purchase one, even though it is belt drive and plastic. I actually own one(everything I linked to I current owned or still own plus more). Even with two other working machines in the shop I still hold on to my 16" version of this belt drive, plastic router system:









-4848 4x4 CNC Router







www.zenbotcnc.com





With your budget the the best choices from my perspective on your budget the Avid still comes first, a Zenbot second or a joencnc if you have the mentality to build a machine form scratch. Now if you decide you don't need the 48" cut width for plywood then my recommendations change. Again, most every machine on the market right now works and is fun to use, no matter the tech. I will say used machines generally sell for so much less maybe they are worth a look. 

I have to say I just was not and am not impressed with the onefinity or any copy of that machine. I owned one and sold it in less than a month to a friend that liked it The zenbot even being plastic and belts, in my shop, to my eye, proved to be more robust and stiff. Yes, the onefinity works, but for me I had a nagging feeling I should slap a laser on it, not a router. That of courser is just my opinion, many guys love them and they work great for them, but for a bit more money there are so many more robust designs out there(again just my opinion form actual use).


----------



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you sir I really appreciate your opinion. I was lead to believe the belt driven ones where way inferior. I’m really leaning to the Avid at the moment. I’m just trying to get started with one and I do realize it won’t be my last machine. Thank you for the info


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Have you looked at the workbee, bulkman has them around your price range for 1500 x1500 mm or close to 4'x4'. Check eBay, I think openbuild has the same machine. They also have an upgraded kit to beef it up a bit more. I got the bulkman kit but haven't put it together yet. I also changed the lead screw to 1/2" 5 start, didn't like the ones that come with it, more for a 3d printer.


----------



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

Yeah I was looking at the 1515 lead kit on ebay, but can’t seem to find any reviews on it. Not sure if its a good option or not.


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Er10111 said:


> Yeah I was looking at the 1515 lead kit on ebay, but can’t seem to find any reviews on it. Not sure if its a good option or not.


There are a few youtube videos, some guys have cut metal with the workbee, it'll cut aluminium for sure, They have the upgraded version that makes the machine a lot more ridged, But I wouldn't get their drivers and motors, you can better ones for just a bit more. I hear guys liking the belt drive, Get a bit more speed I guess, depending on the tolerances you need, if it's just wood your cutting I guess the belt would be good. like I mentioned I changed or changing my lead screw to 1/2 inc multi-start acme. I think you might get a bit more accuracy with a screw drive. But they do have another upgrade that removes any whip on their screw drive if you don't want to bother changing any bearings and redrilling any holes.


----------



## Er10111 (Apr 17, 2021)

I appreciate the info. Where would I get better drivers and motors?


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Er10111 said:


> I appreciate the info. Where would I get better drivers and motors?


eBay or Amazon are a good place to start. There are a few good sellers on the net. You don't need anything huge to run the machine, 425 oz steppers with a 5 amp drivers should be good, I'm no expert at the electronic part, I got the electronics from bulkman that came with the machine and they were tiny, more for a 3d printer than a 1515 cnc router so I got a larger set. Longs motor 4axis Nema23 stepper motor 425oz 4.2A 23HS9442 CNC Router | eBay this is the package I purchased. they should run the machine fine.


----------

